# X no encuentra 'mouse'

## LMDavid

Lo primero advertiros que soy ultra noob xDD y que me he metido en este berenjenal llamado Gentoo porque hablan maravillas sobre como aprovecha los ordenadores.

Os dejo el log que deja X cuando pongo startx :

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux habitacion_david 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 #1 Mon Dec 22 05:20:31 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu i686

Build Date: 22 December 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Dec 22 18:30:47 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d65c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 8086,1a30 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2445 card 1462,5341 rev 12 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0344 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10b9,5237 card 10b9,5237 rev 03 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:01:1: chip 10b9,5237 card 10b9,5237 rev 03 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:01:2: chip 10b9,5237 card 10b9,5237 rev 03 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:01:3: chip 10b9,5239 card 10b9,5239 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0006 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xebffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x30000000 - 0x300fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV36.4 [GeForce FX 5700VE] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe8000000/24, 0xd0000000/28

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb003000 - 0xeb0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xeb002000 - 0xeb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb004000 - 0xeb004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xeb003000 - 0xeb0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xeb002000 - 0xeb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb004000 - 0xeb004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb003000 - 0xeb0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb002000 - 0xeb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb004000 - 0xeb004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.09  Thu Jun  5 00:07:40 PDT 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:47:25 PDT 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb003000 - 0xeb0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb002000 - 0xeb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb004000 - 0xeb004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb003000 - 0xeb0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb002000 - 0xeb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb004000 - 0xeb004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5700VE (NV36) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.36.20.41.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5700VE at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (81, 81); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xeb003000 - 0xeb0030ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xeb002000 - 0xeb0020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xeb001000 - 0xeb001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xeb000000 - 0xeb000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xeb004000 - 0xeb004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x0000500f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) No core pointer registered

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

No core pointer

Fatal server error:

failed to initialize core devices

```

y el xorg.conf :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "dri"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV36.4 [GeForce FX 5700VE]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Mouse0"

   Driver     "mouse"

   Option     "CorePointer"

   Option     "Protocol" "auto"

   Option     "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

   Option     "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

He instalado Gentoo gracias a la excelente documentacion que tiene siguiendo el manual de instalacion para x86, despues instale los drivers nvidia y el servidor X.

Cuando ejecuto startx me sale la pantalla de nvidia y desaparece dando el error del raton que os he puesto arriba.

He probado a cambiar el xorg.conf en el aparatado de InputDevice de muchas formas, pero sigue diciendo lo mismo.

Otra cosa que probé es poner lo que dice en el manual, cat /dev/input/mouse0 y entonces movia el ratón y se veía basurilla, le daba a Ctrl+c y luego pasa algo extraño, en la consola donde hago eso despues se queda todo con las letras deformadas.

Si os interesa el ratón es USB y está encendido, es más antes cuando instalé Gentoo en el LiveCD el cursor se movía por la pantalla perfectamente.

A ver si me echais un cable.

Gracias

----------

## achaw

Proba el liveCD y copia el xorg.conf del mismo en la seccion del mouse si es que te funciona...

Saludos

----------

## LMDavid

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Proba el liveCD y copia el xorg.conf del mismo en la seccion del mouse si es que te funciona...
> 
> Saludos

 

He mirado en el liveCD en /etc/ pero no hay nada de X11, supongo que sera porque el liveCD no usa interfaz grafica  :Sad: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Me parece que te faltó instalar x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse.

Salud!

----------

## LMDavid

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Me parece que te falto instalar x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse.
> 
> Salud!

 

Por fin! Muchisimas gracias xDD

Ha sido poner emerge xf86-input-mouse y funcionar el asqueroso escritorio por defecto a la perfeccion xDD

Yo pensaba que xf86 era otro proyecto como las X pero que lo hacian otros xDD

Bueno ahora a instalar xfce

De nuevo gracias

----------

## ensarman

jaja... nunca olvidarse de los drivers!!!

----------

## i92guboj

 *LMDavid wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo pensaba que xf86 era otro proyecto como las X pero que lo hacian otros xDD
> 
> 

 

Xorg, que es probablemente la implementación del protocolo X más usada en escritorios hoy día, nació como un fork the XFree86. Un bonito día un pequeño grupo entre los desarrolladores de XFree86 decidieron cambiar la licencia de su producto por otra que muchos de su propio equipo no aceptaron. Esto produjo una huída masiva de desarrolladores de XFree86 a un fork que se estaba desarrollando de forma paralela. Hoy día Xorg se desarrolla a un ritmo mucho más rápido e incluye las últimas tecnología. XFree86 aún existe según creo, pero no se mucho del proyecto, creo que la última vez que lo usé fue en mi Debian Potato, allá por el 2001 o 2002, no recuerdo.

Los paquetes de drivers probablemente se llamen así porque fueron adoptados de XFree86. Tampoco se si estaban bajo la misma licencia que el resto del producto, nunca me ha interesado mucho la política :p Originalmente ambos proyectos eran compatibles a prácticamente todos los niveles. Poco a poco han ido divergiendo así que hoy día seguramente no lo sean tanto.

----------

